# Happy Thanksgiving from Home Theater Shack!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Happy Thanksgiving from all of us here at Home Theater Shack!*​
First and foremost I want to thank God for being blessed beyond what I deserve. We should certainly never take our blessings for granted.

Home Theater Shack is blessed to have the absolute best group of members found on any home theater forum anywhere. Thank you! You are what make us the most respected home theater forum on the world wide web. 

*Unfortunately, it seems I hear people complain about so many insignificant things. When you hear someone complain, cheer them up by reminding them of things we have to be thankful for... 

When someone complains about…
Remind them instead to be thankful…

...the taxes we have to pay. 
...because it means we are employed. 

...a lawn that needs mowing or windows or floors that need cleaning.
...because it means we have a place to live. 

...the parking space we find at the far end of the parking lot. 
...because it means we have a car and we are capable of walking.

...that huge electric bill. 
...because it means we have power to keep warm, cool, cook, etc.

...the piles of laundry and ironing to be done. 
...because it means our loved ones are still with us.

Just remember... we can always find a way to be thankful for something in any circumstance.*


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Thanks HTS... We have all been blessed, never forget that!!!


----------



## kflory (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice post Sonny! 

Happy Thanks Giving!


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you Sonnie for this thread and your very lovely message during this holiday season.

Happy Thanksgiving Day!

All my very best,

-Robert


----------



## Quijibo (Feb 8, 2011)

Indeed. Happy thanksgiving to my friendly neighbors to the south.


----------



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome post, I hope you don't mind that I am thankful for it and have stolen it . I have reposted it else where to help others to remain thankful!


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Sonnie. Blessings to you and yours on thanksgiving. And don't let black Friday drive you nutso.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome post Sonnie. Very touching. Happy Holidays!


----------



## lucky1 (May 31, 2008)

happy halloween to everyone


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great post Sonnie and all so very true. God bless everyone and Merry Christmas and Happy Holiday's to you all.


----------



## foolio (Nov 27, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------

